# CAMBIELA engine



## MUUTOR (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi there!

I'm appreciating the skills here presented. Is my intent to build a prototype of a small engine to test a concept of engine with a connecting rod that does not change its angle during the cycle. More details in the attachment. This is obviously an hobby and now I'm discussing with a company to 3D print my first prototype very far away from making some smoke. Basically I'm trying to see if I can make the parts move 

So far, in this forum I did not find in this anything similar in terms of engine architecture but I assume that I also did not check all the threads.

Rgds
Muutoor 

View attachment 2015_07_30_AnaliseViabilidadeMotorCAMBIELA.pdf


----------



## Woodster (Sep 24, 2016)

Quote  - "This way, in half of the cycle each gear has
to have a free wheel situation; that is achieved with a set
of teeth that lock each gear only in one direction"

Use a spragg/one way bearing. The ratchet mechanism you've drawn and described will wear and fail pretty quickly.


----------



## MUUTOR (Sep 24, 2016)

Woodster said:


> Quote  - "This way, in half of the cycle each gear has
> to have a free wheel situation; that is achieved with a set
> of teeth that lock each gear only in one direction"
> 
> Use a spragg/one way bearing. The ratchet mechanism you've drawn and described will wear and fail pretty quickly.



Thank you Sir. This is one of many improvements it will need. I will take your recommendation in consideration.
Rgds


----------



## Mechanicboy (Sep 24, 2016)

What about noise from gear since there is not helical teeth to give smooth transfering of power from rack gear to gear wheel? And the other problem: How to start up the engine since there is not power to give the pistons a push to create compression before firing, with other word: where is the power to rotate gear wheel and give pistons push against combustion camber since there is freewheel in one directions and not vice versa?


----------



## lohring (Sep 25, 2016)

A simpler system would be the epicycloid crank mechanism. The crankpin rotates the small gear around the ring gear and the eccentric gives a straight reciprocating action to the rod in the picture.

Lohring Miller


----------



## Charles Lamont (Sep 25, 2016)

And even simpler than that would be a scotch yoke.


----------



## Toolguy (Sep 29, 2016)

The Scotch Yoke would be my call. Those are smooth running and can last a long time.


----------



## MUUTOR (Oct 8, 2016)

Tk you all gentlemen. Its amazing how many solutions are there already...

I'll keep doing my little toy; in the 3D printer they had to reduce it to 40% of the size of my CAD drawings to fit the printers 

Rgds



Toolguy said:


> The Scotch Yoke would be my call. Those are smooth running and can last a long time.


----------



## MUUTOR (Oct 8, 2016)

Looking at the scotch yoke and the epycicloidal mechanism, this last seems more robust and reliable but thanks for the input. 




Toolguy said:


> The Scotch Yoke would be my call. Those are smooth running and can last a long time.


----------

